# Hitch Rattle



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

Just bought a new hitch cooler rack for the 2008 Season. When I test installed it, it had alot of play in in, I could move it up and side to side. This is a 2" bar going into a 2" receiver on a Dakota. 

What can I do to eliminate the rattle? I can't imagine this will be good driving on the bumpy beach this summer.

Thanks!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A couple wraps of duct tape once in a while is about the best you can do. Receiver hitches just rattle, never seen one that didn't.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yup. Lots of them rattle. Got one of these and mine doesn't rattle anymore. Works good.











You have to have a compatible hitch to use it though.

http://www.etrailer.com/pc-L~63201.htm

.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*mine used to*

but I welded 2 little beads down each side and then grinded it down till it fit the way I liked


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

There is a special collar that tightens the hitch, may be sold at Cabellas.
Generally they don't rattle with a load on them.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Duct tape is the cheapest/easiest way. Works just fine.

Welding beads also works - but of course, you gotta know how to weld.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

when i bought my shooter rack he left the drilling of the holes in the tubing for the reciever pin up to me...jammed the tube up in the reciever, drilled the hole there and no rattling whatsoever...tight fit with no play...

if it will slide in further, try sliding it in past teh holes in teh rack now and redrilling new ones...


----------

